# Ferrule Crimper



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I havent seen one like this before, it appears to crimp square. 

Anyone have one that could share max and min sizes, Im assuming its just whatever you can fit into it. It has no markings whatsoever.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

chewy said:


> I havent seen one like this before, it appears to crimp square. Anyone have one that could share max and min sizes, Im assuming its just whatever you can fit into it. It has no markings whatsoever.



Looks like these, but different brand. 
http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1299&groupID=1307



Wait, this looks like them. 

http://www.lsdtools.com/product/Han...ules/LSC8-6-4 Self-adjusting Crimping Pliers/


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Thanks man


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

chewy said:


> Thanks man


Your welcome,, the second link looks like what you have.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Sweet, we had an friend stay with us when I was younger who was IBEW and he left a whole lot of tools here when he came back from the states. I just dug this one up.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

chewy said:


> Sweet, we had an friend stay with us when I was younger who was IBEW and he left a whole lot of tools here when he came back from the states. I just dug this one up.


Oh so they aren't calibrated for use there. Well you might as well just tools them out,,, better yet,, I'll get rid of them for you.

Let me know how ell they work,, I've thought of getting some, but didn't want to take the chance.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Oh so they aren't calibrated for use there. Well you might as well just tools them out,,, better yet,, I'll get rid of them for you.
> 
> Let me know how ell they work,, I've thought of getting some, but didn't want to take the chance.


They seem to auto range, I got a crimp stuck im them playing around with them years ago and only just found the release lever when I picked them up again today, haha.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

chewy said:


> I havent seen one like this before, it appears to crimp square.
> 
> Anyone have one that could share max and min sizes, Im assuming its just whatever you can fit into it. It has no markings whatsoever.



Boise Cascade socks?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Nah Element I think, haha. 5 pairs for $20.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

They look exactly like mine which I know crimp down to .25mm2~ - 6mm2.

****ing awesome crimpers can't stand using the other type after having these.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

They should be Cabac btw


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Nuzzie said:


> They look exactly like mine which I know crimp down to .25mm2~ - 6mm2.
> 
> ****ing awesome crimpers can't stand using the other type after having these.


Sweet, Im planning on using them on cat5 dynalite cable, using .5 and .75 ferrulles.


----------



## Fusillade (Dec 24, 2010)

These are what I've found to be the best ferrule crimpers:


----------



## hemdale (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi chaps,

Just wondered what would be your opinion on square ferrule crimp trapezoid ferrule crimp ?

Thanks


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Generally I like a square crimp for spring terminals, and a trapezoid for screw terminals. 

Just keep in mind most square crimpers, even cheap ones, seem to do a decent job. But, cheap trapezoid crimpers often just kinda mash the ferrule on there. 

I think a lot of peole who prefer squar, prefer is becuase they had a bad experience with a cheap trapezoid crimper.


----------



## hemdale (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Kenny

If you have to choose one over the other would you rather choose the square over trapezoid or the other way around ?
I'm looking for the best connection / versatility possible. I'm not doing super high end crimping but really want something secure and with utmost reliability


Cheers


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

I would get a set that crimps square, similar to the ones in this thread. 

Would recommend Rennsteig/Knipex/Phoenix Contact (all made by Rennsteig).


----------



## hemdale (Jan 26, 2015)

KennyW said:


> I would get a set that crimps square, similar to the ones in this thread.
> 
> Would recommend Rennsteig/Knipex/Phoenix Contact (all made by Rennsteig).


Thanks mate, 

Something like this (front loading)

http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=art_detail&parentID=1299&groupID=1308&artID=3959










Or like that (lateral loading)

http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=art_detail&parentID=1299&groupID=1307&artID=3946











I'm thinking that the front loading would be a bit more versatile ?
What's your thoughts ?

Thanks again


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Gents, I have seen reference e to these on YouTube but have not used them. I think the ferrules are required(maybe?) Europe for connection of stranded conductors but I don't see them often used here in the States. Between the two types of crimpers is there any consensus as to which is the preferred? They look like a good product for controller terminations and similar?


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

What kind of industries besides manufacturing prefer ferrules? Don't see them very often around these parts - the odd one in hydro projects.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Ferules -- the square ones -- are *ideal* for DIN rail mounted terminal blocks.

They transform a stranded terminus into a solid object.

This means that you don't have stray strands crossing over to naughty places -- to drive you absolutely nuts.

NEMA designs have such clearances that ferules are scarcely needed -- but could be suffered.

Ferules also protect the tiny strands found in minor signal conductors. 

This becomes quite important if the DIN rail is mounted in any location subject to hum and vibration.

DIN rail is used just about all over in Europe.

DIN => German Engineering Standard ( is the literal translation.)


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Just finished reversing leads on 28 Cuttler Hammer NEMA style indicator lamps on a switch gear mimic control panel. It was originally wired for incandescent lamps and we wanted LED's The original builders used ferules ion the SIS wiring. The single wire terminations were no problem however the common that had a jumper between the 2 lamps the ferules made it a real pain. The wire size was #14 but #16 would have been more than adequate for the lamps. 

LC


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

triden said:


> What kind of industries besides manufacturing prefer ferrules? Don't see them very often around these parts - the odd one in hydro projects.


The drilling rigs I've worked on, all control panels have ferrules. Festoon and energy chains or other high flex cable terminations usual have them. I always use them on fine stranded high flex cables. 

You see them less in Canada because we use so much teck cable overall. Teck uses class b so Control wiring only has 7 strands - not much sense in furling that. 

Anything European will be fine stranded and therefore have ferrules out the wazoo as well.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

triden said:


> What kind of industries besides manufacturing prefer ferrules? Don't see them very often around these parts - the odd one in hydro projects.


 Oil and gas loves them.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

telsa said:


> DIN => German Engineering Standard ( is the literal translation.)


No it's not. It's Deutsches Institut für Normun, which is German Institue for Standardization.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

AK_sparky said:


> No it's not. It's Deutsches Institut für Normun, which is German Institue for Standardization.



The "Institute" is, of course, an ENGINEERING institute.

The translation is CORRECT as originally given.

It -- the term -- is not used in any other context.

That's right it's an *engineering* standard.

Nice try, though.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Engineering in this context means that which one ought to ( must ) design to.

DIN rail dates from 1927, the invention of the terminal block DIN style.

It holds its own in COMPLEX machines.

It's scheme was super-ceded by the PLC -- almost twenty-five-years later.

Ladder logic schemes BEGGED to pass through a DIN rail and its associated terminal blocks.

They provided a direct 'tap' to the machine ( logical or ladder-logic ) state of the process.

By providing an easy and concentrated 'tap rail' of contacts -- all laid out so that a tech could determine the machine state of a (logically) complex system.

One can think of a DIN rail plus terminal blocks as a 'tap rail' that permits a tech the opportunity to find the logical state ( shorts and opens -- and more ) of the connected devices.

Such terminal blocks had LONG been used -- by the Railroads --in their signal circuits... which indicated which way the 'points' ( British ) or 'switches' (American)
were set... indicated electronically.

The ancient ( original ) system is shown -- visibly in two films. "Train" ( Burt Lancaster) and "Von Ryan's Express."

Audiences are not aware that they are looking at retro-controls of primitive railroads.

By WWII -- the era of both films -- the switching schemes of the Italians and the French are primitive.

Both evidence CABLE connections to the switches in the yard.

Hence, the astounding switching levers.

In America, few were using such primitive methods to comprehend the logical state of railroad switch settings.

This trail eventually lead to SCADA.

Yes, it started in the railroad industry. 

Gazzillion miles of track, umpteen switch positions -- brought to on master contral room.

Such SCADA control is illustrated in the extreme in the film "Runaway Train."

What started out with railroads -- went everywhere.

ie Central Control.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

telsa said:


> Engineering in this context means that which one ought to ( must ) design to.
> 
> DIN rail dates from 1927, the invention of the terminal block DIN style.
> 
> ...



So much Google , so little time.............


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

telsa said:


> The "Institute" is, of course, an ENGINEERING institute.
> 
> The translation is CORRECT as originally given.
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DIN_31635

A DIN standard that has nothing to do with engineering.

Does the A in CSA stand for engineering? No. It stands for association. Same thing.

Are we seriously having this discussion!?!?!?


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

I agree that ferrules help prevent wire strands from touching BUT if you are bidding a job that requires them it adds a tremendous amount of labor for terminations. Also, add time in for having your people looking for the correct ferrules, make sure you have enough crimpers for everyone who is terminating. So add in the extra dollars to the bid. 

Suggest getting the ferrules that will take two wires per ferrule.

Generally, from an installation perspective I find them to be a giant pain in the a$$.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

AK_sparky said:


> Are we seriously having this discussion!?!?!?


 Well, you did dare to correct this forum's biggest and most pompous doofus...


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Well, you did dare to correct this forum's biggest and most pompous doofus...


My bad....:blush:


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

bill39 said:


> I agree that ferrules help prevent wire strands from touching BUT if you are bidding a job that requires them it adds a tremendous amount of labor for terminations. Also, add time in for having your people looking for the correct ferrules, make sure you have enough crimpers for everyone who is terminating. So add in the extra dollars to the bid.
> 
> Suggest getting the ferrules that will take two wires per ferrule.
> 
> Generally, from an installation perspective I find them to be a giant pain in the a$$.



Ferruled with push-in or even spring terminal blocks is probably half the time of non-ferruled + screw terminals. 

Once I built panel with ferrules and top feed terminal blocks, I almost wanted to hang yourself when I went back to a non-ferruled and normal old school feed through terminal block style of panel.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

We build custom Process Analyzers for the Oilsands and Oil Patch, mainly and every wire thats ran has a ferrule. And yes, it sure does add a huge amount of time and cost to the job.


----------

